# Squeaking/squealing at start up



## brianmcgann (Nov 5, 2007)

I have a 2001 Nissan Sentra w/ approx 75,000 miles. When I start the car in the morning, it immediately makes a really harsh squealing noise. The noise continues as I am idling. Usually by the time I have pulled out of my house it has stopped. It only squeals at the start up, never when I am driving. And it is worse in the morning during the first start of the day. When I start the car midday or when I am coming home from work it is not as bad. 

A few people have suggested that the squeaking is the serpentine belt but about a year ago, the serpentine belt was replaced by STS. I brought the car in for something else and they said the belt needed to be replaced as well. So I don't think it is the serpentine belt in this case. 

Any info would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

the belt may be too loose. see if it has too much play and try tightening it up a bit.


----------



## thezman (Nov 3, 2007)

you have a bad pulley probably tensioner (usually first to go) or idler, though it could be any of them. Its easy to check just take the belt off and turn each pulley by hand if you feel/hear a clicking or they feel like something is grating inside of them they need replacement. also you shouldn't be able to wiggle any of them up and down or side to side, if you can they need replacement. also unless the belt is less than a year old replace it at the same time. the only thing you shouldn't be able to turn easily by hand is the crankshaft pulley. this is a good way to not get left on the side of the road with a broken belt, eventually if not repaired the pulley will sieze up and melt belt off leaving you with a overheated car somewhere, looking for a tow truck. 

be sure to check all the pulleys, frequently several will need replacement as they all got installed at the same time several of them tend to get worn out at the same time.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

I'd check the least expensive first...tighten your belts.

Then go forward with testing your pulleys/replacing them.


----------

